# Professional Monitor Help



## Roomka (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello, Trying to buy a professional monitor mostly for photoshop. i just purchased this dell [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]U2412M and the colors look much different on other monitors. i bought the x-rite calibration software with no luck of fixing the problem. please help me out. thanks.[/FONT]


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Roomka said:


> Hello, Trying to buy a professional monitor mostly for photoshop. i just purchased this dell U2412M and the colors look much different on other monitors. i bought the x-rite calibration software with no luck of fixing the problem. please help me out. thanks.



There is nothing wrong with the Dell.. (unless there is a manufacturing defect!) 

That image you posted earlier after editing it on the Dell was nice.. good exposure. So what is the problem?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 16, 2012)

You kind of have to tell or show us what you are seeing on each monitor. We can't guess. Sorry!
You can take a picture of each monitor, maybe even just a cell phone pic and that's going to help. Each monitor should be displaying the same thing.


----------



## Roomka (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok in the first picture you can see that it looks pretty much normal, a little dark because of my exposure on the camera. 



Next if i double click ANY of those images in that folder they look like this in the windows viewer 


Now if i drag and drop any of the picture into photoshop they look normal


----------



## MTVision (Aug 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You kind of have to tell or show us what you are seeing on each monitor. We can't guess. Sorry!
> You can take a picture of each monitor, maybe even just a cell phone pic and that's going to help. Each monitor should be displaying the same thing.



If you only calibrated the one monitor then the other ones would probably look different.

If you buy another monitor for your computer it will still need to be calibrated. 

"A properly calibrated LCD display will look dark and flat with a rather warm colour balance, in fact dramatically so compared to the way most displays are set up from the factory. If you have been using a display in an uncalibrated state, your initial reaction upon performing your first monitor calibration will likely be "Yuk! That looks totally screwed up......what did I do wrong."

^^ a quote I found that kind of fits with your issue


----------



## MTVision (Aug 16, 2012)

Roomka said:


> Ok in the first picture you can see that it looks pretty much normal, a little dark because of my exposure on the camera. View attachment 17239
> 
> 
> Next if i double click ANY of the images you see int he first picture they look like this in the windows viewer View attachment 17240
> ...



I told you in your other thread that maybe windows was using the wrong color profile and photoshop was using the right one or vice versa.  Not sure if thats possible but.....if it looks good/normal to you in photoshop then why would you consider buying a new monitor? Who cares what the picture looks like in windows image viewer?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 16, 2012)

Roomka said:


> Ok in the first picture you can see that it looks pretty much normal, a little dark because of my exposure on the camera. View attachment 17239
> 
> 
> Next if i double click ANY of the images you see int he first picture they look like this in the windows viewer View attachment 17240
> ...


That is not different monitors, that is the difference between photoshop and windows. Can you please upload the image that you have there in photoshop without any editing done to it. I want to see the image before you have opened in photoshop, the image then opened in windows and the image then opened in photoshop. 
It's several things: 
1. Your colorspace is probably NOT srgb which will really look drastically different in the windows viewer.
2. if you are shooting raw Photoshop's raw processor has defaults programed into it that automatically happens when it opens.


----------



## Roomka (Aug 16, 2012)

well windows viewer is used in many ways for me, like for instance if someone sends me a picture on email i dont want to drag it into photoshop just to look at it you know, having the windows viewer saves more time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Roomka said:


> Ok in the first picture you can see that it looks pretty much normal, a little dark because of my exposure on the camera. View attachment 17239
> 
> 
> Next if i double click ANY of those images in that folder they look like this in the windows viewer View attachment 17240
> ...



You will notice that the Photoshop and the thumbnails look identical, yes???? Don't user the Windows Photo viewer... it uses it's own weird profile or something, I have seen this before. The photoshop view is going to be the most accurate..


----------



## Ballistics (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks as if the image is highlighted/selected.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Roomka said:


> well windows viewer is used in many ways for me, like for instance if someone sends me a picture on email i dont want to drag it into photoshop just to look at it you know, having the windows viewer saves more time.



Whats more important... what you are used too? Or accuracy on color and exposure?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't open the folder with windows. Open it using Adobe Bridge. You'll have the same browsing abilities and no conflicts.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> You will notice that the Photoshop and the thumbnails look identical, yes???? Don't user the Windows Photo viewer... it uses it's own weird profile or something, I have seen this before. The photoshp is going to be the most accurate..



Windows viewer turned my photos green after I calibrated. I don't use it ever. You can make those thumbnails pretty much full size and never have to open them in windows viewer. Photoshop comes with bridge which is an image viewer - use that - it's much better.


----------



## Roomka (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, i will definitely try the bridge


----------



## MTVision (Aug 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> Don't open the folder with windows. Open it using Adobe Bridge. You'll have the same browsing abilities and no conflicts.



You beat me to it.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

Windows preview uses it's own calibration profiles.  Maybe when you calibrated your display you didn't set that profile as windows default.  You do know that in photoshop you can also select various color profiles to proof your images for printing.  Those are there so that you can simulate any color conditions to adjust for different printers, inks and paper types.  

As others have suggested, use adobe bridge to preview and work with images if you dont want to set your current calibrated profile as system default.


Also get some good lights to light up them watches, man, those are seriously underexposed.  Some 1000-2000W lights should do and a CPL filter to get rid of reflections on the watch.  Definitely need some fill lights..


----------



## Roomka (Aug 17, 2012)

yeah thats my next step, the lights. Going to setup with a tent and 2 speed lights.


----------

